
A Peek at A/B Testing in the Wild - pixelcort
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/dreisman/a-peek-at-ab-testing-in-the-wild/
======
maroonblazer
If the concern is over the general public being manipulated by corporate or
political messages then A/B testing is the least of our problems. Practically
every TV, print or digital ad has not only been concept-tested but is actually
_designed_ to take advantage of peoples' innate biases and cognitive blind
spots.

The solution isn't to bury a "We a/b test." disclaimer in a privacy policy
that no one will read but rather to educate people on their blind spots. We do
this already - in the U.S. at least - where high schoolers get a schooling in
advertising techniques. E.g. the difference between $9.99 and $10.00 and the
manufacturing of a "problem" so that the company can sell you their
"solution".

~~~
Bromskloss
> the manufacturing of a "problem" so that the company can sell you their
> "solution".

Any examples of such problems?

~~~
maroonblazer
Off the top of my head...

 __Problem __: Your clothes don 't smell 'fresh' when coming out of the dryer.

 __Solution __: Dryer sheets (Bounce, detergents with perfume)

 __Problem __: Your teeth aren 't white enough.

 __Solution __: Whiteners, toothpaste, mouthwash

 __Problem __: You 're not thin/good-looking enough.

 __Solution __: Diet supplements, make-up, shampoo w / conditioner, etc

